# Adhesive for mounting tweeter in sail panel



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I want to mount some MB Quart tweeters in the sail panel of my C230 Coupe's door. The tweeter is smaller than the prongs that held the stock tweeter in the Sail panel.

What type of adhesive do you guys use in this scenario?

I'm hoping for something that is not permanent as I'm sure I'll change the speakers out at some point.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Non-hardening modeling clay seems to work well for me. 

Mike


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike Hall said:


> Non-hardening modeling clay seems to work well for me.
> 
> Mike


Hmm, didn't think of that one. In doing some searching I have seen people recommend Sumo Glue.

Ed


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

hot glue, unless you live where it's really hot. then it might start to melt.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

any other replies before I go out to Home Depot tonight?

Ed


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I would prefer to try to mount them with more mechanical means if at all possible. Is a screw and some kind of metal strip or something along those lines not possible?


----------



## jtroy (Mar 25, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I would prefer to try to mount them with more mechanical means if at all possible. Is a screw and some kind of metal strip or something along those lines not possible?



Lots of things are possible....you need to look at your specific circumstances and see what method works for your install and suits your needs


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

jtroy said:


> Lots of things are possible....you need to look at your specific circumstances and see what method works for your install and suits your needs


Well for someone who is already thinking about REMOVING the stuff he's putting in, I think slathering ANY kind of adhesive all over ones Mercedes would be pretty silly.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Well for someone who is already thinking about REMOVING the stuff he's putting in, I think slathering ANY kind of adhesive all over ones Mercedes would be pretty silly.


You make a good point. I liked the idea of silicon because I could scrap it off when I wanted to change components. Mounting the tweeter behind the sail panel, no one would see the goo. 

Ed


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

emrliquidlife said:


> You make a good point. I liked the idea of silicon because I could scrap it off when I wanted to change components. Mounting the tweeter behind the sail panel, no one would see the goo.
> 
> Ed


Most likely you could scrape off silicone but it might also discolor or warp the vinyl. Even though it would probably be hidden it could spread or you might damage something applying or removing the silicone. 

I would just think that if you can somehow use a screw and a plate or something along those lines from behind you could remove/replace the tweeters without any chance of anyone ever knowing that you did anything no matter what angle they're looking at.

I would only use silicone or glue as a last resort.


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

Pics of tweeters and stock sail panels?

I've used steel strapping from Home Depot (similar to the backstrap material they used to supply with head units) bent to accept screws from aftermarket tweeter hardware and align with holes that held factory speaker you're replacing...pics would make the whole process easier to visualize.

If adhesive was the only option, I'd be leaning towards hot glue or clear silicone adhesive. You could also make fiberglass copies of the factory sail panels, and have some additional freedom in installing/positioning/aiming your replacement tweeters.


----------



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

Just to listen for positioning, 3m double-sided tape. For removal later, a liberal amount of hot glue. When I installed my MB Quart QSD in my Mercedes E500, i used a liberal amount and it worked great for 3 years. After 3 years I traded in the E and pulled the system prior to delivery and with little effort was able to remove the tweeter from the stock location.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm running some 1" TB tweets in my Altima's sail panels that were never meant to hold anything like that and found Hot Glue to work great. Plus when you want to change something, it's not difficult to remove and doesn't do any damage....


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

niceguy said:


> I'm running some 1" TB tweets in my Altima's sail panels that were never meant to hold anything like that and found Hot Glue to work great. Plus when you want to change something, it's not difficult to remove and doesn't do any damage....


Really? The hot glue will come right off?


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Really? The hot glue will come right off?


Most certainly does. I would say hot glue would be the perfect ticket for what you are looking for. I used it along with some dowels to try tweeter placement in my truck and it worked great holding them out on my sail panels for as long as I needed and when I went to finalize things it all came right off. It sort of rolls off as you pick at it, sometimes the hotter stuff might leave a small scuff but otherwise comes right off.

The tweeters I put on the a-pillars with some dowels came off on their own during a nice warm sunny day though, but if not in direct sunlight (like sailpanels) should be just fine.

As others said though I would put some time and effort into figuring out a mechanical hold for them if at all possible.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

In my case, I had to do a custom surface mount (no mounting hardware/cups) using a small piece of PVC (sch 40?) that has a little weight to it. So I actually predrilled through the sail panel into the PVC mount after securing w/hot glue and used some tiny 4# screws to mechanically hold the mount.

However, if it's an OEM recessed/flush mount, depending on your car/circumstances, the hot glue should hold. I even use my wife's $1 glue gun and it's fine.
The glue will actually snap/break off with enough pressure and it doesn't take any finish or paint with it, but it's not meant for any serious weight...


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

niceguy said:


> In my case, I had to do a custom surface mount (no mounting hardware/cups) using a small piece of PVC (sch 40?) that has a little weight to it. So I actually predrilled through the sail panel into the PVC mount after securing w/hot glue and used some tiny 4# screws to mechanically hold the mount.
> 
> However, if it's an OEM recessed/flush mount, depending on your car/circumstances, the hot glue should hold. I even use my wife's $1 glue gun and it's fine.
> The glue will actually snap/break off with enough pressure and it doesn't take any finish or paint with it, but it's not meant for any serious weight...


Have any pics of your PVC mount? That sounds interesting.

Ed


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

As soon as I find my camera/USB cable I'll put some up. They're not finished, just tacked together for now...


----------

